
Cannabis and psychosis: what do we know and what should we do? - DanBC
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/the-british-journal-of-psychiatry/article/cannabis-and-psychosis-what-do-we-know-and-what-should-we-do/D09D5E6B7A77D475B3BD63D81462BF7A
======
type0
> CBD appears to counteract Δ9-THC-induced psychotic symptoms and cognitive
> impairment, and may even have anti-psychotic properties.

It's not good that cannabis on the street has almost nonexistent CBD content.
Even worse is synthetic cannabioid epidemic that we see. Legislators are to
blame here. Make it legal and educate people about medicinal values of CBD
instead.

------
meri_dian
Invest in anti-psychotics stocks.

